# Accessing ROS certificates on a new PC?



## Tayto2 (19 Apr 2012)

Hi there,

A technical rather than taxation question I guess but my father did his last year's taxes on my laptop but has since got a new one himself. Is it possible to somehow access his last year's details on a new PC? It doesn't seem to be simply a matter of logging into ROS on his new laptop, the certificates seem to be still linked to my laptop rather than being remotely accessible.

Any advice appreciated. Have tried contacting ROS but no reply as yet.

Thanks, E


----------



## STEINER (19 Apr 2012)

when my old laptop broke down I had to apply for a new ROS digital cert to install on new laptop.  The old digital cert was on the old laptop. ROS customer service gave me new cert and password when I emailed them.  It took a few days by post.


----------



## Tayto2 (19 Apr 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to reply Steiner, I had a feeling that would be the case.


----------



## Hoagy (19 Apr 2012)

The ROS cert is stored in a ROS directory on the C: drive. If you copy the directory over to the new laptop with a memory stick it will work.  I just did it myself a few weeks ago.


----------



## Gervan (19 Apr 2012)

Yes, the cert is not machine-specific. I have the same one on my laptop and computer, also on a memory stick, just in case! Just make sure your access path is the same, and ROS will find it. Same password too.


----------



## d2x2 (20 Apr 2012)

What Hoagy said is correct. Copy the ROS folder from C:\ on your old PC to C:\ on  your new computer. Job done.


----------



## Lilac (21 May 2013)

Your digital certificate is stored on your hard drive not on ROS so you need to put your ros digital certificate on a second computer or laptop in case your first PC/Laptop gets lost or damaged. Set up a sub-user on the second laptop/computer:- Go into Admin tab, add new user, ROS will send you a second password within 24 hours, then give yourself full permission on new computer/laptop. Do this on several devices so you wont get caught out and have to re-register as the individual steps required to register again take up to 4 weeks.


----------



## Pock (21 May 2013)

Had similar experience. You can copy digital cert onto USB and transfer from original PC to one currently in use.


----------

